# Breaker tie for tandem breakers



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

sure your not wanting a quad tandem?


----------



## ArrrrrMatey (Oct 23, 2009)

nolabama said:


> sure your not wanting a quad tandem?


Not all manufacturers make those.


----------



## EJPHI (May 7, 2008)

Them are CH breakers.
From the CH catalog BHT and THOW

If ya want Siemens, then ECGTH2 for the inside. I can't find the numba for the outside ties.

Hope this helps.

EJPHI


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Arrrrrrr Matey!


----------



## EJPHI (May 7, 2008)

You could use #12 for the inside tie:









I would suggest #4 or 1/4" all thread for the outside tie.

I don't think there is a code problem it is after all wire that is used for electrical applications.

Sorry its Friday.

EJPHI


----------



## ArrrrrMatey (Oct 23, 2009)

EJPHI said:


> Them are CH breakers.
> From the CH catalog BHT and THOW
> 
> If ya want Siemens, then ECGTH2 for the inside. I can't find the numba for the outside ties.
> ...


The breakers are what came up in a Google search.

I am looking for handle ties.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If you're actually dealing with the brand of breakers you show in your picture, the ties aren't available seperately. You need to buy a quad breaker.


----------



## ArrrrrMatey (Oct 23, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> If you're actually dealing with the brand of breakers you show in your picture, the ties aren't available seperately. You need to buy a quad breaker.


That was just an image I found in a Google image search for display purposes.

The breaker ties that I saw were universal, they had small set screws to secure them to the breaker handles.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

I've only seen those in mobile homes, although not sure where you would find them.


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

From what I can tell, it's extremely hit or miss. I'd talk to whatever supplier in your area sells the brand you're looking for and get the skinny on it. It amazes me in this day and age that some basic items are unavailable depending on the manufacturer.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

ArrrrrMatey said:


> I'm trying to find some breaker ties for tandem breakers. I've seen them in the past, it was a two piece set.
> 
> There is a tie that ties the two closer handles together. Then there is a second clip that ties the two outside handles together, this second clip spans over the first one.
> 
> ...


Looks like a BQC220220


----------



## ArrrrrMatey (Oct 23, 2009)

480, that's different than what I've seen, but it's the same principle.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Looks like a BQC220220


those are the ones I just bought recently, but the DNLP type.


----------



## partyman97_3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Have you tried the local Cutler-Hammer distributer? Our local guy doesn't always have the answers but will get on the phone to someone at the Cutler-Hammer factory to find out. If you find these, will you post back here? Thanks Glen


----------



## jamesclerie (Jun 2, 2009)

What is something like that used for "sorry I am a low-voltage guy"?


----------



## ArrrrrMatey (Oct 23, 2009)

jamesclerie said:


> What is something like that used for "sorry I am a low-voltage guy"?


When a panel is full and you have to use tandem breakers. If you need a 240V circuit you need a way to tie two handles (of breakers on different legs) together.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

ArrrrrMatey said:


> When a panel is full and you have to use tandem breakers. If you need a 240V circuit you need a way to tie two handles (of breakers on different legs) together.


Or, buy a quad and quit fussing about it so much.


----------



## ArrrrrMatey (Oct 23, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Or, buy a quad and quit fussing about it so much.


Earlier post:


ArrrrrMatey said:


> Not all manufacturers make those.


I'd like to stock up on some of these ties. If that is what you consider "fussing" then I'd hate to see you faced with a real problem.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

ArrrrrMatey said:


> When a panel is full and you have to use tandem breakers. If you need a 240V circuit you need a way to tie two handles (of breakers on different legs) together.


You need to do what Md said and buy a quad breaker

Notice what the picture 480 posted says on the lower right hand side of the breaker " Common trip"

That handle tie you want might not trip the other side and isn't legal


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

do it the right way, and add a sub panel !!!!:whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

robnj772 said:


> ..........That handle tie you want might not trip the other side and isn't legal


 
Only if it's a 120/240v load would a handle tie be a violation. If it's two 120v circuits, then a handle tie is fine.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yea but he said its 240v so he needs the " Common trip"


----------

